# Whacking the Cosmos



## CyberDruid (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## erocker (Mar 17, 2008)

Looking really good man!  Thanks for sharing your builds with us!


----------



## philbrown23 (Mar 17, 2008)

sweet!! I'll be buying a cm cosmos and now I have an Idea how it will look, I'll have my 360 rad on bottom and my 240 rad in the top shroud with modders mesh instead of the fan filter but I was not awar the whole case comes apart like that! Awesome can't wait to see it finished!!


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 17, 2008)

Yeah the more I look at it the more I am going to have to mesh the topsection there...that little trapezoidal detent...

It's a neat case as is...

The bayside where the Raptor X are going will get a panel of painted acrylic to basically conceal the area and frame the drives...I just want to show the interesting part.
I may make a panel for the floor to to hide the mesh and so forth...there's a lot that needs to gel....


----------



## MKmods (Mar 17, 2008)

I cant wait to see the hoses, lol...looking forward to the updates.


----------



## Frogger (Mar 17, 2008)

Dam this has the looks of being a fine finished product .......the plumbing work will be a pleasure to have a look @ for sure ...diff colour dry to highlight the loops????


----------



## jbunch07 (Mar 17, 2008)

looks great so far!
cant wait to see finished product! : )


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks guys. Yeah I had to hit the ground running on this one...it's going to be complex.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Mar 17, 2008)

Excellent! Very nice job you're doing and very thorough! Most of all, excellent job of explaining what you are doing each step of the way. Most of the folks that view this site are not members and not as skilled as we all are at building rigs. Your explanations and pics make it understandable to even the layman out there. Nice job! Keep us updated!

Btw, thx was a necessity for your post as it was so informative!


----------



## intel igent (Mar 17, 2008)

Cyber your an animal!

the amount/quality of your builds lately is simply incredible!



its great to see such great modders here @ TPU!

i can only see things getting better from here gentlemen


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 17, 2008)

I was wondering how you got the holes cut so well. Im not sure if you said it or not but i got a case im half working on and don't want to spend $40 for a hole saw and need a good way which will make the holes actually round.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 17, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> dont want to spend $40 for a hole saw and need a good way which will make the holes actually round.



1 blank CD

1 jigsaw 

2 steady hands


----------



## Frogger (Mar 17, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> don't want to spend $40 for a hole saw and need a good way which will make the holes actually round.



I would say hole saw


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 17, 2008)

i just don't want to pay $40 for it when its going to get used 2 times. i wish i knew someone who had one that i could borrow.

edit: Oh and props man, looks awesome so far.


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Mar 17, 2008)

intel igent said:


> Cyber your an animal!
> 
> the amount/quality of your builds lately is simply incredible!
> 
> ...



Right on! It is great to see such a fine new addition to TPU! Very impressive mod skills..


----------



## thoughtdisorder (Mar 17, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> i just don't want to pay $40 for it when its going to get used 2 times. i wish i knew someone who had one that i could borrow.
> 
> edit: Oh and props man, looks awesome so far.



Btw, Freaksavior, I Love your avatar, Kramer is da man!


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 17, 2008)

I used a hole saw this time but as intel igent points out a CD a sharpie and a jigsaw are the way to go.

Thanks guys...you make me feel right welcome


----------



## intel igent (Mar 17, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I used a hole saw this time but as intel igent points out a CD a sharpie and a jigsaw are the way to go.
> 
> Thanks guys...you make me feel right welcome



How could I forget the sharpie  

Thanx again for sharing Cyber 

:cheers:


----------



## flyinga2 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Cosmos 1000 New and Improved*

Just came back from AFK...RAD positions are clever and Spot On CD...can't wait to see tubing routes...waddaya think about paint colors guys...internal will be matte black...leaning towards the black/red family; shows off lighting best IMO...
Thank You so much for taking this build CD...guys, this man is the best in the BIZ!


----------



## Megasty (Mar 22, 2008)

Wow, this is making my cosmos look so plain. I'm getting more & more ideas by the second. I must resist killing it, but I'll wait & see how yours turn out b4 cutting it


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 22, 2008)

I "Whacked the Cosmos" this morning before breakfast.


----------



## a111087 (Mar 22, 2008)

really nice ideas


----------



## CyberDruid (Mar 23, 2008)

Appreciate the enthusiasm guys. I will be back into the mod on the 3rd.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 23, 2008)

we love the CD builds! can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Exavier (Apr 3, 2008)

@fit: +1 

this is really nice overall...the only thing I dislike about the Cosmos S is that the HD bays aren't  sideways like on this case...shame really...


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 9, 2008)

*Tear it apart*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2008)

very detail oriented... i like!

how does the PA160.1 compare to other rads? i have the PA120.1, 2, and 3 and i was thinking about adding a PA160.1 to my collection.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 9, 2008)

It's the best design in my opinion...does not take much air to make it work.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow!  My first time ever seeing this thread!  All your plans look amazing!  Giving me some great ideas for my Cosmos S, too!

Subscribed


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 9, 2008)

Well now I get pop in some ear plugs and start blasting them with aluminum oxide in the cabinet...


----------



## Frogger (Apr 10, 2008)

Waiting for a look at the paint job CyberDruid  from the look at your Project logs, will be a Treat for sure!!


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 10, 2008)

Managed to get the complex parts blasted before the generator locked up...

So I guess this is as good a time as any to call an electrician get the shop wired up 

Damn Lowes told me when I bought it if I bought the EPP that they would replace it if it failed. Turns out they will only send it out for rfepair...who knows how long that might be...

So to turn a negative into a positive I'll just bite the bullet and have the shop properly wired and stop procrastinating.

I was planning to use Duplicolr self-etching primer (spraybombs) so being without juice for a few days will be okay I guess...


----------



## MKmods (Apr 10, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> So I guess this is as good a time as any to call an electrician get the shop wired up :



LOL, I held a lan party at my house. There were supposed to be 7 guys...30 showed up

I blew circuit breakers all day...Once they cleared out I ran a few 20 amp and a 30 amp service for my shop and comps.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 10, 2008)

My house is wired kind of odd. The breakers are almost overloaded just running a space heater...I'd sub out 20A breakers but I don't know if they cheaped out and ran light gauge wire...


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 10, 2008)

Well just got off the phone with a VA Powdercot place and am headed off for a quote with a box of parts lol.


----------



## intel igent (Apr 10, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Well just got off the phone with a VA Powdercot place and am headed off for a quote with a box of parts lol.



nice! i always liked the look of powdercoat, what do you have in mind?

and as always; beutifull mod you have going


----------



## MKmods (Apr 10, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> My house is wired kind of odd. The breakers are almost overloaded just running a space heater...I'd sub out 20A breakers but I don't know if they cheaped out and ran light gauge wire...



I really lucked out my place is a MFG. home (fancy name for a trailer minus the wheels, lol) but the wiring in the walls is 12Ga copper (some homes actually have alum wiring)

Really looking forward to watching how you fit all this stuff in the case. 

There is a big mystery on powder coating (cost and process) if you get a chance could you share that info.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow... I just got back and that place is enormous. They have a full metal fabrication facility including lasercutting and my eyes were popping out at the color chips he was showing me...metalflake: I mean Ed Roth CRAZY metalflake colors...unreal...metallics, pastels, flourescents, thousands of choices....

SO I went with satin black lol.


But I do have an old Triumph I need to strip down And restore...and purple metalflake on a black base coat would be tasty...

The way it works is thay hang the parts with wire on a frame and the parts are hooked to a - charge and the paint is + and so the electrostatic charge draws the paint (airborn powder really) to the surface.

Then the whole thing is wheeled into an oven the size of my whole shop...crazy .

Then it bakes.

Any metal can be powdercoated pretty much. But anything like paint needs to be stripped and/or sandblasted off.

Got lucky and will have a quick turn around on this order.

Issues with powdercoat are that it is about 4 mil thick and tends to fill any registration marks or dimples and all screw holes must be plugged.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 10, 2008)

I always thought it was just basic colors, really nice there is a large choice.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 10, 2008)

I'll put up some links. The Prismatic Powders company is the one with the really wild stuff.

I had no idea they had clear powdercoat...you could buff some metal and powercoat it and it would stay shiney...sweet.

They also do laser cut...so I could make some special parts.


----------



## Maju (Apr 11, 2008)

Interesting thread CD and am enjoying seeing what you are doing to this case.
Kind of puts my quiet cosmos to shame.

Keep it coming as I (as well as everyone else i am sure) look forward to seeing how this turns out.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 11, 2008)

I guess this one will be the learning curve for powdercoat. Although it's only 4 mil that will effect how the parts register and fit back together. I am hoping it is nothing that keeps the final pieces from locating correctly.


----------



## intel igent (Apr 11, 2008)

shouldnt give too much trouble, ive got a good few coats each of primer and paint (3cans primer 4 cans paint) on my panels and they went back nicely


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 11, 2008)

Yep shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 11, 2008)

Il let you borrow my OCZ Memory installation tool if the case parts fit too snuggly


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Apr 11, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Il let you borrow my OCZ Memory installation tool if the case parts fit too snuggly



 thats what i use!


----------



## coodiggy (Apr 11, 2008)

I really like all the work you are doing on this rig, can't wait to see more 
where did you get the flush rivs?


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 11, 2008)

OMG first cuppa joe...gotta love it.

UJhhhh Can't remembers lol...and industrial warehouse that supplies every kind of rivet...I'll find the link.

If you need some flush I have 500 of them! Just PM me and I will sell you a few dozen or w/e.


----------



## commandercup (Apr 12, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Well just got off the phone with a VA Powdercot place and am headed off for a quote with a box of parts lol.



VA as in Virginia?

WHERE!?

Tell me how much the quote is!

Where did you found out about the place?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 12, 2008)

Welcome to TPU commandercup


----------



## commandercup (Apr 12, 2008)

lol thanks, theres quite a few more mods here then there are on TF


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 15, 2008)

Major w00tage

The powdercoated parts are perfect. I'll post up some picks as I get the chassis back together.


----------



## intel igent (Apr 15, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Major w00tage
> 
> The powdercoated parts are perfect. I'll post up some picks as I get the chassis back together.



noice!

cant wait to see how it all turns out Cyber 

any youtubage of this baby?


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 15, 2008)

Might be

Of me swinging from a rope.

The powdercoaters lost one of the parts of the chassis.

I am waiting on their second phone call...but they claim they cannot find it and are still looking...

I don't even want to think about what I am going to have to do to make this happen now...


----------



## intel igent (Apr 15, 2008)

thats a downer dude, hopefully it just got misplaced and they find it ASAP.

which part of the case is missing?

other than the misshap with the mising part hows it?


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 15, 2008)

I rivetted together what I could without boxing myself in. Looks great...went together fine.

They did not find the lost part. Nor did they seem terribly concerned about it.

I ordered a second case and it will be here in about 5 days to a week. I will  need to take it down and pull the one part I need: a critical part that supports the optical bay sides, the PA 160 rad, the frigging Raptor X HDDs and genrally supports every part of the case...

All the parts are critical...I mean I need every one to put it together...but this is a part I can in no way replicate without a full metalworking shop and a lot of skill.

So I bought another case...it sucks...I was looking forward to maybe just maybe actually making some money on this project...


----------



## Exavier (Apr 16, 2008)

dude that blows, there must be some action you can take about the missing part...
but look at it this way, you've got a whole nother load of parts you can hack up for whatever else you'll need


----------



## intel igent (Apr 16, 2008)

that blows Cyber, id be seeking some retribution one way or another 

maybe you make a baby cosmos out of the other case


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 16, 2008)

hmmm...they don't sound concerned? WTF. it's not like it is a friend of yours doing this for you. this is a legitimate business, is it not? They should either refund you the money as they did not do the job you verbally agreed to, and on top of that you had to buy a whole new case for one part. and the Cosmos isn't cheap. If all else fails, bitch at the owner...


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 17, 2008)

Sorry about the delay I have been busting ass to get another small project completed.






The lost part...damnation that still irks me.





The new case I bought just to get that part for dimensional purposes.






.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
























So the next step is to take apoart the new case...which I will do in a few minutes...


----------



## MKmods (Apr 17, 2008)

looking good


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 17, 2008)

It's pretty nice. I would like to see something other than black TBH. There are so many choices...pastels, metalliucs, primarys, metalflake, hammertone, etc etc.

I think a super industrial look is that nice old fashioned Krinkle Finish...probably catch a lot of dust though.

Not sure if I am going to do any more business with them or not. I will be looking around to see if there are other places in the same range.

Losing a part is really hard to swallow.

Screw me once shame on them...screw me twice...well you get the idea


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 17, 2008)

Damn that sucks man.  At least the powdercoat job looks nice!  I wanna see a metalflake one!!!


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Apr 20, 2008)

i can't wait to see the completely modded case!


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 20, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> Damn that sucks man.  At least the powdercoat job looks nice!  I wanna see a metalflake one!!!



me too!


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

If you *really* want to see one, I'll go get a few quotes, and you can send me the money for the powdercoat job and I'll use my Cosmos S 

Can't wait to see this one play out!


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 20, 2008)

Hmmm something wrong with that arrangement...


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Hmmm something wrong with that arrangement...



It was worth a try!


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 20, 2008)

Well the second Cosmos is headed for Powdercoat in the morning. Turns out I was the one that lost the part...yep...left it in the Blast Cabinet...sigh.

Anyway I am getting DAMN good at taking apart the Cosmos...has this one "field-stripped" in about 30 minutes and broken into parts within the hour. MOst tedious part is taking the rivet heads off the drill bit...the bit gets completely shanked with heads by the end of the takedown process.

This one is getting a slightly different treatment: I am leaving the silver drive tray assembly intact...but I am still ditching the "tool-less" optical mounts: I just cant stand those things.

Only CPU loop for this one so an MCR220 up top is the easiest way to go. Later the clienbt may upgrade to GPU cooling...and then the PA160 midships can be added.

Having the powdercoated chassis handy I was able to transfer the marks easily and accomodate the top mount rad.

Soooo as soon as I get the parts back from the powdercoat guys I will be ready to assemble the Cosmos for FlyingA2.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 20, 2008)

It sounds good CD, and be waiting for it! Tried to get a rocketfish case today to go and take apart my cosmos, but no luck! lol


----------



## commandercup (Apr 20, 2008)

you never answered my question?

how can I reach these powder coat guys? where are they located in VA? website?


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 20, 2008)

Try This It worked for me


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 20, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Try This It worked for me



ROFL!  I fell out of my chair...

Hey if I'm gonna paint my Cosmos S, do you think I should go all out and drill out rivets and such, too?  I've never done that before...easy? Cheap?


----------



## commandercup (Apr 20, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I'll put up some links. The Prismatic Powders company is the one with the really wild stuff.



???

... 

oh well, my life has ended now

from this day forward, I vow never to use a search engine


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.prismaticpowders.com/pp_gallery.php?a=view&id=290


----------



## MKmods (Apr 21, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Well the second Cosmos is headed for Powdercoat in the morning. Turns out I was the one that lost the part...yep...left it in the Blast Cabinet...sigh.



good thing we didnt organize a group to go kick the powdercoaters ass.


DanishDevil said:


> ROFL!  I fell out of my chair...
> 
> Hey if I'm gonna paint my Cosmos S, do you think I should go all out and drill out rivets and such, too?  I've never done that before...easy? Cheap?



Its a bit more work but well worth it. The trick is waiting for the paint to properly dry (I am VERY impatient)

Buy this and a box of 100 1/8" Short Alum rivets 
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=38353


----------



## paybackdaman (Apr 21, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Well the second Cosmos is headed for Powdercoat in the morning. Turns out I was the one that lost the part...yep...left it in the Blast Cabinet...sigh.


Yeah. It's kinda like putting sunglasses on your head then wondering where you put them.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah I called them to apologize...no biggy. This time I will COUNT the parts.


----------



## DonInKansas (Apr 21, 2008)

Looking awful nice; also checked out the webpage to windowshop for stuff I can't afford.

Although "Whacking the Cosmos" gave me bad images....


----------



## Exavier (Apr 21, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Buy this and a box of 100 1/8" Short Alum rivets
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=38353



so you drill the rivets out, then re-rivet?

and CD, when do you expect the parts back from powdercoating?

more pics  haha


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 22, 2008)

According to the foreman they will not be running another load of "Cascade" black until Thursday. So probably by the weekend.

Yep drill the rivets with an 1/8" drill bit and re-rivet after paint. Take note that the rivets are not all round head like you can get easily almost anywhere. A good number of them are flat head with and fit into a conical deformation in the panel to lay flush once installed: this is to facilitate the refitting of the trim pieces. Although it may not be entirely needed it is how the factory does it so I follow suit. IKf you search around online for a local body shopp supply you wiull find the ones you need: shortest grip range 1/8" (0.125) diameter.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 22, 2008)

I dont want to hog up ur thread CD but there are a few things about the rivets, they come in short, med and long sizes. (I use the short one 9 out of 10 times)
I use a 9/64" bit to drill out the 1/8" rivets (a LOT easier) and the little bit bigger hole makes replacing the rivets a lot easier.

Rivets come in alum and steel (I like the alum ones a LOT better)
Also when buying the rivets they make rivet washers, I use them when I butcher up a hole or the rivet is really loose.

If the flathead (countersunk rivets are too hard to get or find I take a regular rivet slide out the brad in the center of it and sand down the head of the rivet just a bit. Than I replace the brad and install the rivet.( removing the brad also lets you paint the rivet a different color if you want)


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 22, 2008)

I dunno man I think painting rivet heads sounds kinda Artsy Fartsy


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 30, 2008)

*Chassis back together, Rad Painted*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 30, 2008)

WOOOO!!! that PA160 looks SWEET! what paint did you use? automotive?


----------



## intel igent (Apr 30, 2008)

oOoOH! t3h shinny


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 30, 2008)

I just trotted down to the shop to check it and turn off the Propan Heater. It's about 35F right now...stupid weather. The paint is shineyt cause it's wet...but it drys to a low sheen like the PC.

I used a basecoat of selfetching primer and when that started to flash I hit it with Duplicolor "OEM" Trim paint that sticks well to everything...plastic, metal, vinyls...

I have pretty much stopped using Stuff like Rustoleum and Krylon because it wipes off with an alcohol soaked rag...Duplicolor is a lot tougher.


----------



## intel igent (Apr 30, 2008)

its gettin' a tad nipply up here too! had to bring the lawn chair back into the igloo 

what happened to global warming? 

looking forward to some more updates Cyber


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l92o5JEDCqU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTIyOCXzIj8

Some Tubage of the reassembly process


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ay8s8DhyqrU

A short clip of reassembling the rails.


----------



## klva80 (Apr 30, 2008)

wow just the black looks awesome


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 30, 2008)

Very impressive all the way around.  I really am looking forward to the completed build.  

I will be using some of your techniques in my own case!  THANKS VERY MUCH - your an excellent modder


----------



## CyberDruid (May 2, 2008)




----------



## Eclecticos (May 2, 2008)

Looking really good, I admire you attention to detail. 
Looks very Clean.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 3, 2008)




----------



## CyberDruid (May 3, 2008)




----------



## MKmods (May 3, 2008)

Nicely done, I cant wait to see how you run 3 loops of tubing


----------



## jbunch07 (May 3, 2008)

wow looks great man!
i agree with Mark
its goin to look like a jungle in there!
but a very nice jungle!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 3, 2008)

Yep. Loops are going to be interesting for sure. I have this idea for a rack of acrylic cylinders on the top so that means all the lines have to go in and out through or beside the top...hmmmm.


----------



## intel igent (May 3, 2008)

clusterf*ck!


----------



## Skitzo (May 3, 2008)

*...*

beautiful job, can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 5, 2008)




----------



## Fitseries3 (May 5, 2008)

OMG!!! that looks far better than i immagined it would look. that window is SO clean and i love how you mounted the raptors.

im interested to see how you manage the wiring on this build.


----------



## erocker (May 5, 2008)

Those HDD's look like a work of art.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 5, 2008)

Wiring is going to be a challenge for sure... one of the quirks of the Cosmos is the bottom mount PSU and the height of the mobo...the 8 pin is barely going to reach if stretched across the face of the mobo. I will likely lengthen the cable and fish it around from behind. Then there's all the fan leads which are quite distant from the controller...more harness.

And I will likely stealth a few lights into the build...switches and harnesses...it's going to be a lot of work.

Right now I am focused on the plumbing and getting that roughed in enough to lay out and fabricate the reservoirs up top.

Three Cylinders on a rack like missiles ready to launsh is the goal...got the materials...just need to GROK it some more


----------



## CyberDruid (May 5, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4PeXaSBD0I


----------



## Ripper3 (May 6, 2008)

That is how the Raptors were always meant to be mounted. I never figured out why people bought the windowed ones, then hid them.
Great job thus far, I keep wondering how you'll fit three loops inside without making it look a complete mess, but it looks great. 
Just found a powercoater nearby, which sucks, because now I'm interested in taking my Cosmos apart and handing it over to them for some black on the inside, but have no money for it.


----------



## mep916 (May 6, 2008)

Simply beautiful...absolutely amazing. Nice job.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 6, 2008)

Well make sure you paint your damn rivets...I must have gotten a half dozen comments on that over at XS...and I thought I was anal...


----------



## jbunch07 (May 6, 2008)

very impressed!
awesome work!


----------



## Frogger (May 7, 2008)

A TRUE WORK OF ART


----------



## CyberDruid (May 8, 2008)

*Reservoir Begins*


----------



## hv43082 (May 8, 2008)

Wow...just wow!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 8, 2008)

VERY creative idea there!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 8, 2008)

I am thinking I will change the profile of the racks a bit


----------



## Odin Eidolon (May 8, 2008)




----------



## CyberDruid (May 8, 2008)

Nothing like a good night of sleep. I find that just as I am drifting off I get better use of my mind  Gives me a chance to work out some details. I got a flash on how to best drill and tap the "nose cone" part of the res, and that's about it ...

For those interested in "Fun with a DrillPress" here's the idea: make a wood fixture to bolt to the DrillPress and picture frame a square about 3" with some 1/2" x 1/2" hardwood strips and yellow glue; make a few squares of 5/8" chip board and "X" them out to find the centers; use a compass to make a cirle to align the 1/2 spheres; align the DrillPress to center; use blue tape and protect the flat of each 1-3/4" 1/2 sphere of acrylic; adhere them using the 3M templating tape adhesive; counterbore with a Forstner Bit to creat a flat for the EK captive-Oring G-1/4 plug; drill the 11.8mm hole for the 1/4 BSPP tap; chuck up the tap and hand turn the threads.

Rinse, Lather, Repeat.

Gotta love it when your Mind just hands you a package like that.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 8, 2008)

Cyber Druid, My god is that nothing but total work of art so far! I love how you got it going with the water, and since my system is down due to a video card miss hap, I'll be taking mine apart now! Sweet set up


----------



## Kovoet (May 8, 2008)

Damn fine job so far


----------



## dannylill1981 (May 9, 2008)

wow, just wow


----------



## Exavier (May 9, 2008)

even better than I had given credit for, insanely nice work so far CD, keep it up - I know you will


----------



## intel igent (May 10, 2008)

lock, stock and three smokin' barrels! very  as always CyberDruid  

did you fab the shroud for the 160?


----------



## CyberDruid (May 10, 2008)

yep

I'll update in a bit.


----------



## intel igent (May 10, 2008)

oooooooh nice!

what ya got in store us?


----------



## CyberDruid (May 10, 2008)

Got the reservoir thing glued up...what a pain in the balls. The solvent was not working for some reason...so I had to take it all apart and use Weldon 26...which is like sticking monkey dicks together with spit... But it's done...


----------



## Duxx (May 10, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Got the reservoir thing glued up...what a pain in the balls. The Fucking solvent was not working for some reason...so I had to take it all apart and use Weldon 26...which is like sticking monkey dicks together with spit... But it's done...




Ahah that made for a great laugh on an otherwise pretty shitty day  

P.S.  Case is amazing.  Keep up the great work.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 11, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> ..which is like sticking monkey dicks together with spit... But it's done...



And you would know? 

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 11, 2008)




----------



## DanishDevil (May 11, 2008)

That looks AWESOME!  I love the fluorescent red/orange idea.  Gives it an artsy fartsy feel 

This is gonna be one hell of a beast once it's done


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 11, 2008)

Thats SOOOO bad ass. NICE!!! what color water you gonna use?


----------



## Azazel (May 11, 2008)

awsome man  wish i hade your skills ;p


----------



## CyberDruid (May 11, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> Thats SOOOO bad ass. NICE!!! what color water you gonna use?



Black in the side reservoirs and red in the center reservoir


----------



## DanishDevil (May 11, 2008)

Ooh...yummy.  Just straight black or a black to uv blue?


----------



## intel igent (May 11, 2008)

i love the design! made me think "the jetson's"


----------



## CyberDruid (May 11, 2008)

I love the Jetsons...my next dog will be named Rastro

The Feser Black glows Blue under UV...so there's plenty of options.

I may replace the metal plugs on the nose cones with acrylic plugs that accept 5mm LEDs...that will light up the reservoirs with the least fuss.


----------



## dark2099 (May 11, 2008)

That thing is becoming absolutely sexy, I wish my Cosmos looked as good.


----------



## intel igent (May 11, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> I may replace the metal plugs on the nose cones with acrylic plugs that accept 5mm LEDs...that will light up the reservoirs with the least fuss.



like nipples in the sky


----------



## Frogger (May 11, 2008)

PURE ARTISTIC FANCY Druid


----------



## Frogger (May 11, 2008)

intel igent said:


> like nipples in the sky



or Afterburners for the Cosmos


----------



## CyberDruid (May 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vm8W9SnOWbg


----------



## Maju (May 11, 2008)

Hats off to you CD. 
I wasn't sure about the reservoirs on top when I saw the first pics but seeing them as they are now i'm changing my mind. This whole build is very impressive and as Dark2099 said, I wish my Cosmos looked as good. As it is it still looks good but compared to your whacked cosmos it looks quite plain. 

Looking forward to seeing the finished result.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 12, 2008)

Well I decided to take the res apart and remake it. I did not  like several aspects of it...the joints proved to be poorly fused so it was a wise move...

I believe that I was pushing to fast and trying to glue up too many parts at once and that was the problem: the joints shifted and failed to fuse completely.

Any way, after scraping and sanding and polishing I started over and remade the dividers out of thin clear material...the red and black "bullets" were a little too flashy. I adjusted the baseplate and front rack to make them less bulky and more symmetrical and worked a bit more to get the front rack to mate more perfectly to the cylinders so I could get a stronger bond.

I felt like a monkey fucking a football the first time..and when it's right it's not that hard ya know?

So now I have one tube fused into position and now I gotta be patient and let it completely cure...


----------



## MKmods (May 12, 2008)

I have very little patience so watching glue dry drives me nutts. Carbonfiber is even worse the clear 2 part coating needs over 72 hours to dry.

Your design is beautiful and once you work the bugs out Im sure will draw raves form all that see it.


----------



## spud107 (May 12, 2008)

looks really good, cant wait to see it finished,
had an idea, do you think a side window reservoir would be possible? would look cool looking thru water into the pc,


----------



## Silverel (May 12, 2008)

I've thought about that same exact thing actually. Something like 1/2" deep, but covering the whole clear side panel. Intake at the top left, outlet at the bottom right. Yeaaah... Wouldn't have to worry as much about leaks since the res would be on the outside...


----------



## CyberDruid (May 13, 2008)




----------



## Fitseries3 (May 13, 2008)

Honestly CD... i like it better now. it's nice and clean. that's a work of art. i'd love for my rig to have something as cool as that.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 13, 2008)

I think this is a better look.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 13, 2008)

It looks VERY clean.

I was going to ask if you could flame polish the mounts for the tanks, but I actually like them better opaque like that.  Maybe if you could flame polish JUST the front...that would be trick.


----------



## MKmods (May 13, 2008)

Hey CD, are you gonna pop in a couple LEDs in the opaque mount or tubes?


----------



## CyberDruid (May 13, 2008)

Yep. I got some polycarb plugs to screw in the snout...


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

It's good to see you back CD.

will this be a Tri-SLI rig? i know the video cards will be on water so that's why i ask.

(what are you using now that you decided to sell the skulltrail?)


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 15, 2008)

That looks pretty sweet man! I saw in your other thread that you hooked the T.R.U.E. retention bracket for the cpu block


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 15, 2008)

Nope this is a single card build. Thanks...I just thought I would put this in there since a lot of people like this board.

The 8800GT gets LCed too..it's a nice looking piece of kit.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 15, 2008)

sweet block for the GFX! those Vadim block's are work's of art 

what kinda temp's you get with the IC7 vs say AS5?

where did you get the TIM for the FET coolers? is it sticky on both side's?

nice to see you are back on this project Cyber 

awaiting pix/update's


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 15, 2008)

The TIM pad I got from PPC. It's not really sticky like 3M TIM is sticky.

IC7 does seem to be on par with AS5 as is definitely not conductive.

Yeah I took a break but I'm back.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice picts CD, could you post a link to where you get the heatsinks?


----------



## intel igent (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.petrastechshop.com/vi78mohekit.html

you can also find them at his site but i can't find the link ATM


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 15, 2008)

In his sig?


----------



## intel igent (Jun 15, 2008)

DanishDevil said:


> In his sig?



who's sig? Viper John's? is he still a member here?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

intel igent said:


> who's sig? Viper John's? is he still a member here?



CD's sig has a link to CDPC.com

LOL!


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 15, 2008)

XS:

8800 Ultra to 756x1944/1260 ViperFang-IV Water Cooled
.
2900XT to 992/1197 ViperFang-IV Water Cooled
.
8800GTX to 756x1784/1161 ViperVenom 245w TEC Cooled
.
7800GTX-512's to 742/2106
.
7800GTX-256's to 650/1620
.
Pictures at www.imageevent.com/marginjohn/viperjohn
.
Contact JohnHillig@Earthlink.net for Modding Information and Support.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> OMG! blind.
> 
> CD's sig has a link to CDPC.com
> 
> LOL!



OK and your point is?

there is nothing there about Viper John's FET sinks


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2008)

intel igent said:


> OK and your point is?
> 
> there is nothing there about Viper John's FET sinks
> 
> are you trying to be an @ss on purpose or?.....



wasnt trying to be an ass. i didnt know you were refurring to VJ's either.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't have anything from the Viper on my shop...that would be nice...but I think he does well enough without my help


----------



## intel igent (Jun 15, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> wasnt trying to be an ass. i didnt know you were refurring to VJ's either.



well it would appear to be that you were, maybe you shouldv'e read the post's a little better and you wouldv'e seen what we were discussing.

Cyber you should see if you could hook up with Viper i hink that would be awesome


----------



## coodiggy (Jun 19, 2008)

nice gpu bocks! I found a local source for flush pop rivs, but thanks for the offer!  btw who's lawnmower did you stick your hand into :O


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 19, 2008)

:d


----------



## Maju (Jun 20, 2008)

Looking good CD.

I'm curious to know what was wrong with the previous revision to the resevoir?

Also, I am getting close to wiring up my own cosmos. Any chance of a closer pic of how you've done the wiring from in front of and behind the motherboard tray.

Awaiting celestial motion in the cosmos eagerly.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 20, 2008)

man that blastflow really is NICE!

what cha got in mind for res and pump locale? 

beautifull work as alway's Cyber


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 20, 2008)

lol
Well the 8 pin for the mobo will go between the mobo an mobo tray...everything else get run through grommetted holes and along the backside of the mobo tray.

Petras has aloready shipped the S-Flex fans I need so in a few days I will be able to do what I hope is the final assembly.

What's wrong with the res...well when I rebuilt it the third time I replaced the internal diveiders with clear pieces and you can see faint smudges from the old dividers... and the barbs are vgery very close...too close I feel. Not even room for a cable tie. So I bought 2" diam tubing for this next iteration.

I also was not completely happy with how the pieces all glued up...yes they are leak free but after decades of working with plastic I know when I got a good fusion and when I got crap and I got somehwere in between this time...I cannot take a chance of a catastrophic failure when the client is trying to refill the systems or something.

I made a rule some 15 years ago that I would just as soon give a client all their money back as let anything leave my shop until I am 100% satisfied that it will excede their expectations. A man's work is his self portrait...

That said I really really want to get this build off my bench...I have at least 6 more builds following this one...


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 20, 2008)

intel igent said:


> man that blastflow really is NICE!
> 
> what cha got in mind for res and pump locale?
> 
> beautifull work as alway's Cyber



That damn cat is HIGHly distracting...

THe res is a triple of cylinders up top in a rack ported out the rear. The pumps are mounted where the HDDs normally live except for the db-1 which is stuck to the PSU with Velcro lol...I ran out spots


----------



## Maju (Jun 20, 2008)

Can't argue with that.



> I made a rule some 15 years ago that I would just as soon give a client all their money back as let anything leave my shop until I am 100% satisfied that it will excede their expectations. A man's work is his self portrait...


----------



## intel igent (Jun 20, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> That damn cat is HIGHly distracting...
> 
> THe res is a triple of cylinders up top in a rack ported out the rear. The pumps are mounted where the HDDs normally live except for the db-1 which is stuck to the PSU with Velcro lol...I ran out spots



so everything is the same?

i guess i missunderstood you  damn kitty........





are you just re-doing the res' and the pump mount's?


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah man I am redoing it in a number of ways. I want the cylinders to be independently removable/fillable. I am using larger diameter tubes and end caps: this will space the barbs 1/4" further apart...instead of having to deal with a large semifragile assembly when draining the loop I want FlyingA2 to be able to just lift a cylinder res off the rack and deal with it...

This way when I encounter porblems during assembly I am not wrestling with three reservoirs at once. Unfortunate reality is that there are many ways to get it wrong and only one way to get it right lol.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 20, 2008)

Honesty, every time I see any pics of this, I'm tempted to do bad things to get $ for you do to a similar set up for me.  Absolutely amazing.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 20, 2008)

good thinking Cyber 

patience is a virtue in which i lack so i commend you 

patiently waiting for more mod pr0n


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## dark2099 (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow, enough said.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 23, 2008)

LOL, its amazing how you fit all that stuff in there, Excellent Job


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 23, 2008)

MKmods said:


> LOL, its amazing how you fit all that stuff in there, Excellent Job



Well I did not take some of the steps you would have such as tailoring the power supply cabling precisely to the job at hand. In some ways I regret that I do not have the patience and soldering skills yet for that kind of mod.

A while back I started exactly that for one of my NSK 4400 mods...then my in laws arrived and I had to stop in the middle...needless to say the PSU is still in a drawer....and I never regretted not finishing it either 

Ideally I would like every cable lengthened and shortend so they aren't spread all over the back panel and so on...

But I am trying to work within my own limitations 

I was sweating balls getting that Firewire cable from the front panel to the oddly located header...I know it grew an inch as I kept swearing at it 

But I feel I got the three pumps and and all the lines routed as unobtrusively as I could. I think some black on the rainbow of joy sprouting form the 24 pin header is in order: Liquid Electrical tape? Why not. Better than a Gay Pride banner hanging off his Badass mobo 

Now you have to imagine them all black...I'm using Feser black in the loops


----------



## MKmods (Jun 23, 2008)

LOL, adding an extra 40 hours or so just on wiring is too much?

For me it basically comes from necessity, my damn cases are so small there isant ANY extra room.

Have you thought about using the black tubing and forgetting the $$ water?

Three loops,rads,pumps etc.. you did a GREAT job of fitting all them in.

(the 3 tubes on top are SWEET)


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 23, 2008)

I am thinking about masking off parts of the res and hitting it up in the blast cabinet...

And I have to trim plates to make....but I am getting close enough to feel the joy...


----------



## Maju (Jun 24, 2008)

Superb CD. I have really enjoyed watching this one come together. Thanks for taking the time to post it's progress.
I'm sure that there is someone getting rather excited just about now.



> LOL, adding an extra 40 hours or so just on wiring is too much?



Made my chuckle. Think i'm getting close to that on my own cosmos and the case is still empty. Talk about a labour of love.


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 24, 2008)

this is excellent stuff a masterpiece, Wish I had the skills to do this kind work.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## intel igent (Jun 24, 2008)

lookin schweet!

i like how you mounted the raptor's 

great job fiiting it all in there and making it look good


----------



## MKmods (Jun 24, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> TBH if I had a bit more patience I would do the same for the 24 pin leads...but it is such a PITA depinning those plugs...my tool is on it's last legs and unless I had about three of them on hand I would be afraid I would get half way and break it...
> 
> I dunno Ill think of something...



I broke my tool last week I hate that, I did find this site and they look pretty nice for the tools
http://www.arcticmod.com/computer-m...ool-works-on-atx-auxiliary-fan-connectors.htm
(shipping looks a bit high though)

EDIT: Froze CPU has them too
http://www.frozencpu.com/too-07.html?mv_pc=215


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 24, 2008)

Eleven bucks for shipping is just the reality these days...it's what I have to pay to ship Priority almost anywhere...no matter how light...

Thanks I ordered one: it looks different than my SunBeam...maybe it woill work better...it's not easy with the beat up old one...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mD0mMnK39T8
There's a short vid of the rig...sorry about the background noise: it was raining hard


----------



## MKmods (Jun 24, 2008)

lol, I broke my Sunbeam one too (they are like their PSs. a bit flimsy)

(I miss .69 cent gas)


----------



## EnergyFX (Jun 24, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Ref: Post #187



I definitely hear you on this!!  It's amazing how all the little things can eat up so much time.  I remember working for hours and hours and at the end of the day looking at the pile of stuff and having a sinking feeling that it didn't look like ANYTHING had been done.  But... it's all the endless hours of doing the smallest touches that'll make it stand out.

Man, I can't wait to see this rig finished.  I hope you get some quality photos when it is done.  I would really like to see this bump me down a notch in the Case Gallery.

You should consider getting black vinyl die for the MB power connectors.  It would be easier and cleaner than liquid elec. tape.  Check your local auto store for a spray can of it.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 25, 2008)

*Running in the loops*


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 25, 2008)

is that etching on the res'? looks sweet.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 25, 2008)

i think i figured out the secret to druid's exceptional modding skills.

its all about the good music.

very very nice as always!


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks. I spent another "shift" out in the shop and got the reservoir lighting completed and now am working on the sub base which will raise the case a touch and give a place for the underlighting. 

Just talked with the owner and he would like red and black fluid...so what do you guys think red in the center or black in the center?


----------



## zithe (Jun 26, 2008)

And after all those fans and mods you managed to fit your entire system in the case....?

I want one! That looks nice.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 26, 2008)

Well there well never be another res like that...if I have to remake it it'll be a much easier to assemble design.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 26, 2008)

CD, I don't know why you don't have that custom title yet! Your mod is sick!


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 26, 2008)

It's getting there...I still have more to do.


----------



## intel igent (Jun 26, 2008)

simply awesome Cyber!

as alway's thnx for the youtubage and soundtrack  was that GD playin'?

still looking for suggestion's about colour? if so, i say black on the outside red in the middle 

thnx for the etching tip


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 26, 2008)

I dunno what that was playing TBH.. it was BellyUpBlues on WinAmp...I've got the E3110 (4 ghz) working as a Folding BoomBox for the shop...thanks. I've got some projects to get going on but am tied up in the house being  a Dad today...


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 27, 2008)

gotta go


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 29, 2008)

sigh


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 29, 2008)

Wowwee.  CD, you are truly Artsy Fartsy.  TPU needs to give you that as your custom title.


----------



## mep916 (Jun 29, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 29, 2008)

A user title like that might make me pull the plug here.

Much like a BMW this rig is all about Form following Function. The fact that it looks good is just the result. The UV lights are functional in that any leak of the UV reactive fluid from either end of the res will be evident immediately. The underlighting is pure bling. The trim plates are optional and easily removed. I absolutely hate toolless optical bays...so the trim piece hides most of the stamped metal from those removed toolless bits. But it should help stop and air recycling around the gap off the HDDs.

The res rack serves several purposes. It makes servicing the LCS easier and safer. It keeps the fluid levels right in your eye so that if something is wrong you will know from a glance. It catches the air off the top fans and should in some small way cool the fluid. And it adds some character to the build.

The sub base is essential in allowing for airflow into the bottom rad. The rubber feet decouple the rig. And it makes for an easy place to add some accent lighting...

Cable management is all about keeping the interior clear for optimum airlfow...the leads are still accessable. The HDDs are also where they are to make the best use of the space and available cooling...but they look damn cool anyway. And why have a Raptor X if you cannot look at it  All it takes is a single thumbscrew to remove both Raptors.

II would say I approach things from the perspective of a Yacht carpenter. I take my twenty years in the trade and try and make the rig perform well, look the part, and remain truly useful and easy to maintain...no useless bits.

It's been a real challenge I'll say that much. And it's not over yet. 

Tomorrow I'll fire up the rig and see if I get lucky and it will POST with the GFX card in the lowest slot. I have just recently been told that GFX card placement is critical on this board. Sigh. This will of course entail a buttload of rework if I need to shift the card. ANd the way this build has been going I can pretty much count on it.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 29, 2008)

Couldn't you have posted those pics before I took a shower?


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 29, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Much like a BMW this rig is all about Form following Function.



I wouldn't expect anything less from you CD


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 29, 2008)

Sweet Jesus I have to drain and rework the loops....eVGA confirms that it is an undocumented issue. The 780i will not POST in a non SLI config unless the card is in the top slot. Fuck me running.


----------



## dark2099 (Jun 29, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Sweet Jesus I have to drain and rework the loops....eVGA confirms that it is an undocumented issue. The 780i will not POST in a non SLI config unless the card is in the top slot. Fuck me running.



Well that does suck, any idea how you will be able to fit the card in the top slot without having it interfere with the block on which ever chipset is up there, and do you have to be running.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 29, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Sweet Jesus I have to drain and rework the loops....eVGA confirms that it is an undocumented issue. The 780i will not POST in a non SLI config unless the card is in the top slot. Fuck me running.



ROFL!!! (not at the problem... at your statement... FUCK ME RUNNING)

yeah... such a weird problem. damn nvidia and their crappy problems.

this build seems to be a problem all the way around. i bet you'll be glad when it leaves the shop. pack it well and hope to death that the damn ups guy dont eff something up on the way to it's destination.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 29, 2008)

sorry on the top slot thing. The DVD rack/Hdd cover is a beautiful detail.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 29, 2008)

shit... by time your done you may be Whacking The Cosmos with a bat or better yet... shooting at it...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yjbz6XXxKTs

great mods! i love it!


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks man. Sometimes I feel like a character in a Kurt Vonnegutt novel...

Yeah this has been a challenging build...

I already tested fitment before assembly and the card clears the chipset cooler...however I do not believe I left enough of a loop there between the ViperJohn and Swifty coolers...the card just won't fit.

Annnnd I already know that the hardware holding down the MCH30 needs to be lower profile: the thumbnut and springe gotta go. So there are not a lot of choices there except to drain the loops and start over.


It's my own fault really because the little voice told me to go with the top slot...but my practical nature choose the route of least resistance.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 29, 2008)

i do want to say this...

i love seeing someone used a PA160. that rad has many uses that not many people have even tried to use it for yet. i liked the one CD made with the dual PA160's in a cube. that was sick and i bet it performed like crazy. im looking to find a good deal on one to pick up for my techstation.

those RES's are sick too. that's just calling my name for me to have you build one for me CD.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 29, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Annnnd I already know that the hardware holding down the MCH30 needs to be lower profile: the thumbnut and springe gotta go. So there are not a lot of choices there except to drain the loops and start over.


Reverse the mounts, put the head of the screw on the MCH 30 mount and put the spring on the back of the mobo with a nylon washer. If you drill a couple holes in the mobo tray it allows the cooler to be serviced without removing the mobo.



fitseries3 said:


> those RES's are sick too. that's just calling my name for me to have you build one for me CD.



LOL, make sure to get the cash first.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> ROFL!!! (not at the problem... at your statement... FUCK ME RUNNING)



I've always heard it as "fuck me running _backwards_."


----------



## MKmods (Jun 29, 2008)

CD can I please get some more cherries on my sundae please..Dairy Queen.. Ice cream, yum.

Think of the build as advertising.

(not to mention the big service you do by inspiring others)


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 29, 2008)

Well I had great success and got the card swapped up to the top slot and the Chipset loop replumbed and so on and so forth. The relocation actually makes the build look a lot better. Less spread out. I made a mirror panel for the top of the PSU so now it is easy to see that killer looking BlastFlow waterblock.

Got the loop running in to deaerate and will finally be taking this rig out of the shop and uip to my PC room where I can test it.

Not saying I am done lol...but I  feel that mechanically I have completed the assembly.

I also blacked out the rainbow wires on the 24pin with a paint pen and that looks a lot better. 

Another positive is that now if the owner wants to play with different/more video cards it will not be so hard to do.

More in a bit.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 30, 2008)

MKmods said:


> CD can I please get some more cherries on my sundae please..Dairy Queen.. Ice cream, yum.
> 
> Think of the build as advertising.
> 
> (not to mention the big service you do by inspiring others)



WELL SAID!

i get inspired by every build that CD does.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 30, 2008)

Huge storm here knocked out the power for a few hours...back now. I brought the rig up to the house and it positively dwarfs my Soldam Case on the table beside it. The rig looks so damn cool now that the side panels are on and the smudges are polished off and everything is complete. The moment of truth is nigh. I will soon power it up and see what it does.


----------



## MKmods (Jun 30, 2008)

may the force be with you


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 30, 2008)

It was fun


----------



## Silverel (Jun 30, 2008)

Sweet case badge CD. That's how you take pride in your work. I'm totally diggin on the bunny picture too. Glad you got all that sorted out rather easily. Beats the hell out of taking off your arms with a chainsaw.


----------



## EnergyFX (Jul 28, 2008)

Did you go through and delete a bunch of the posts here?? Why?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 28, 2008)

crappy remarks from some people.


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 28, 2008)

Yeah all I do here now is post viral pics in the Crazy Picture thread. There are some great guys here...but some real douche bags too.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 28, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Yeah all I do here now is post viral pics in the Crazy Picture thread. There are some great guys here...but some real douche bags too.



Could you send me pic's of it!? I wanted to do some references with yours... I was almost heart broken when the pictures where taken away when I did my set up... I think your title should be water God...


----------



## mep916 (Jul 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Could you send me pic's of it!? I wanted to do some references with yours... I was almost heart broken when the pictures where taken away when I did my set up... I think your title should be water God...



Same here. I've been following this thread, and I was really dissapointed when I found the pictures of the finished product were removed.


----------



## EnergyFX (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't understand... so you've chosen to empower and qualify the 'douchebags' by removing your posts/pictures?  

I hope TPU isn't reaching the exodus phase where all the good folk migrate to another forum.


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 29, 2008)

I have seen quite a few move on unfortunately.  I'm barely on any more, so I just pop in and out, but I have seen a lot of long-time guys express interest in leaving TPU =\


----------



## CyberDruid (Jul 29, 2008)

Athough I have been a member here for a while I only became active when I followed MKMods over here after he left OverClock one day. No doubt he felt the same way about OverClock...as he had pulled his pics and disappeared.

Not knowing a thing about TechPowerUp I just posted a mass amount of my work. The reponse was very encouraging and I found some good guys here.

Unfortunately I made the mistake of checking out some other areas of the Forum and there are definitely two sides to this Forum. When I was attacked by Candle_86  for posting some information about Paganism and then shortly after had some "Religious" pics removed from the Crazy Pics thread (which were reposts from that thread BTW...go figger) I assumed there was a certain double standard here...where I was not going to be comfortable hanging out or sharing my work..so I left for a bit.

It may have been a coincidence who knows...and frankly who really cares?

I think the Crazy Picture Thread is Epic...so I can't stay away...and out of resepect for a fellow case modder I occasionally post in the more technical areas...but I am not going to ressurect this thread.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jul 29, 2008)

Shame to hear that CD. However, on topic - looking through your work on the OC forums. Jebus dude! That is some serious talent you've got there. Really enjoy a good work log, yours are out standing.

Very inspiring!

I hope you don't like the bastards grind you down, as I really appreciate you sharing with us.


----------



## Chewy (Jul 29, 2008)

"Give me the Cosmos!" inspiring work man. keep up the excelent projects!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 29, 2008)

if you guys look hard enough the cosmos is depicted very well in other forums.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 1, 2008)

thats crap i didnt know a lot of the long time users wanted to leave or where thinking about it.

you know some people might not say anything but i really appreciate the help some people give on the forums

most of the time people have been decent on here at least to me that is

on topic thats a cool badge you must take pride in your work or are very meticulous


----------



## MKmods (Aug 1, 2008)

Sorry for the probs CD. I find them in every forum and thats mostly the reason I stick to my specific thread. I have been insanely busy lately and havent paid much attention other than to stop by every now and than.

I cant understand why some seem to thrive on conflict and contribute so little.


----------



## intel igent (Aug 1, 2008)

this is becoming an epidemic here on TPU! :shadedshu

Cyber Druid; i ask you personally to look past the "douchebag's" and remain a part of the TPU! community

a person as talented as yourself is like a dildo at a lesbo party; wanted by everyone and hated by other's.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 1, 2008)

Intel, I love your logic!  But, I am with you on it all.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 1, 2008)

dont leave man
it may not be as hardcore as other websites and there are a lot of newbies but they need help

at least if you leave let us know what happens so we can see some of your mods you might do in the future


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 1, 2008)

CyberDruid said:


> Athough I have been a member here for a while I only became active when I followed MKMods over here after he left OverClock one day. No doubt he felt the same way about OverClock...as he had pulled his pics and disappeared.
> 
> Not knowing a thing about TechPowerUp I just posted a mass amount of my work. The reponse was very encouraging and I found some good guys here.
> 
> ...



This is very true, if you thought that ATi vs. nVidia thing was bad, the religous thing is worse.  I just don't touch the subject, and all is well.  The forum is too good to let petty stuff like that bother me.

As for the religous pics being removed, I'm pretty sure Urlyin ripped into the mod responsible pretty hard for that little issue, and it is one of the reasons that person is no longer a mod, if that makes you feel any better.

I really hate to see you leave, your work is simply amazing, your knowledge is vast, and you are a true asset to the forum.


----------



## flyinga2 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Just to publicly say*

I never was a prolific poster to "my own" thread with the COSMOS 1K build crafted by CD. 

As is the case with work of this kind, it's with somebody whom you entrust with the hope and confidence, that your dream machine will turn out the way you hope it will, without defects, bugs, nagging problems, or performance issues.

I grow fonder of CD's build every day that I power it up...it runs quietly, and burp free at all times. 

Aside from software issues, i.e games that won't install or play in 64 BIT, or problems configuring INTERNET Explorer 64 BIT with a 24" LCD, CD's build has been a joy to behold, and to use.

Thanks also go out to VIPER John for his cooling solution for my 780i NB/MOSFET which also appears to keep chipset temps nice and comfortable.

And just to re-emphasize, this is unsolicited, and ANYBODY who wants a rig modded, CD should be on your short list of contractors. His work is thorough, meticulously executed, and with great form and function.

CD, thank you once again for my gift! 

FLYINGA2


----------

